# 83 Quantum GL5 Wagon



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm new to my 83 Quantum Automatic GL5 Wagon . I want as much info as I can get on it. The guy I bought it from tried telling me it is all-wheel drive, but I 99.9% sure it's front wheel drive. It says syncro in the rear window though (replacement window?) - does syncro mean AWD? did they come out withe the AWD in 83? Let me know where I can get some info.
Thanks,
B


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 83 Quantum GL5 Wagon (brianripp)*

Yes Syncro means AWD but I can't recall what years they were avail. Two easy things on the car will tell you if it's really a Syncro. The center console should have a pull switch next to a picture/sillouette of 4 wheels. Also go to the back of the car. Get on your hands and knees and have a peek at the rear axle. The rear diff and axles should be easy to spot if it's a Syncro.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Quantum automatics were not AWD, someone swapped out the rear window.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 83 Quantum GL5 Wagon (brianripp)*

Congratulations on buying a Quantum. They are very cool cars! 
The GL5 is especially fun, but the AT models are absolutely awful on fuel. Mine got in the high teens on the freeway and the mid teens in the city.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Quantum automatics were not AWD

Oops...missed that detail.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Oops...missed that detail.


----------

